# Anybody program a APC UPS not to beep?



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I have three APC ES 550g's (about a year old), one on each of my DH-DVR/eSATA setups. I got them because "you guys" strongly suggested them.
Yes I know they keep the HD-DVR from rebooting when the power fails or "flickers".
On last Friday the power failed and did not return for almost two and a half hours. The UPSes lasted for about two hours, then failed. What a racket with all those beeps from three UPSes (not in sync). When power was restored, everything went along fine and after HD-DVR bootups I was "back to normal". This was my first UPS use until failure incident.
Anyhow 27 hours after power was restored and everything was fine as far a I knew, one of the units started beeping. The other units were quiet. Another 30 hours and another one of the unit started beeping.

Finally my question - has anyone disabled UPS's audible alarm tones using PowerChute Personal Edition Software??
Does the APC ES 550g come with a cable with a USB on one end and a RJ45 on the other? (Is RJ45 a telephone cord jack?). And where do you plug the UPS end into, "Modem/Phone/Fax", "Wall Outlet" "Data Port" (wider than a RJ45) or "somewhere else?

My plan here is two kill two birds with one stone since I have been trying for about a week to see the directory on a eSATA drive. Since I have to unplug the UPS to turn off the beeps, I can at the same time do a "graceful power down" of the eSATA which should make it mountable in Linux.
Any suggestions??
TYVM!!

problem solved 
**********************************************************
After quite a chat at APC Chat and finding the USB to RJ45 cable and the CD,
that came with the unit, I finally got it to work okay. Apparently you can download the software at www.apc.com. It is a bit quirky, in that you have to have the device connected BEFORE you can get the software to run. I couldn't even download the software until I found the USB to RJ45 cable and connected a unit. APC Chat gave me a link to PowerChute Personal Edition Software. They gave me version V 2.2 which WOULD NOT WORK. The CD had V 2.1 which WORKED!!
Run the software, click "notification" on the left side, then on the right side you will see the options to enable, disable etc, make your selection, hit "Apply". I tested several units by turning on the alarm and unplugging and getting beeps, then turning off the alarms and unplugging and NOT getting beeps. Everything seemed to work fine.   
**********************************************************


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

First:

If the UPS systems are not reporting an issue, they shouldn't be beeping.
It is possible, that full power drain identified that the batteries are dying in them.

Depending on how often they have been tapped, they may need to be change or reconditioned.

Instead of finding out how to turn off the beep... identify why it is beeping in the first place.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I kinda had that part figured out.
I get the "You are on UPS" beeps, but I know the ac is off.
I get the "UPS is running out of battery power" beeps, but I know that after two hours.
And the last beeps 30 and 60 hours after failure are the "everything is okay" beeps, I strongly suspect.
None of those various beep patterns told me anything I didn't already know.
When you have three of them beeping at you, not in sync, telling you something you already know, I think it is time to think about turning off the beeps.
If the beeps are so important, why does the company provide you a way to turn them off??


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

oldbamaguy said:


> I have three APC ES 550g's (about a year old), one on each of my DH-DVR/eSATA setups. I got them because "you guys" strongly suggested them.
> Yes I know they keep the HD-DVR from rebooting when the power fails or "flickers".
> On last Friday the power failed and did not return for almost two and a half hours. The UPSes lasted for about two hours, then failed. What a racket with all those beeps from three UPSes (not in sync). When power was restored, everything went along fine and after HD-DVR bootups I was "back to normal". This was my first UPS use until failure incident.
> Anyhow 27 hours after power was restored and everything was fine as far a I knew, one of the units started beeping. The other units were quiet. Another 30 hours and another one of the unit started beeping.
> ...


RJ45 is not a standard telephone jack, that's an RJ11. RJ45 is your standard ethernet style jack. Plug the USB end of the cable into a computer with PowerChute loaded into it. Plug the RJ45 jack into the Data Port. Setup your UPS any way you desire, including turning off the warning sounds.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Many Thanks Mobandit. Seeing the picture reminded me of a BigBadBen at Tek-Tips. He has been helping me with the mount eSATA problem.
The boxes my UPSes came in are somewhere up in the attic and it is real hot up there. I am hoping that there is a cable for USB to RJ45 that comes with the UPS. The documentations says USB cable so I guess that is the one I need. That cable would only plug into one of the UPS connectors. The APC site has many options for downloading the "PowerChute Personal Edition Software" , one for MAC, XP, Vista etc. That kinda makes me think that I am not the only person who doesn't want to be woke up at 3 am by the beeping of a UPS telling him that "Everything is Okay". Quite frankly when the power fails and the light on my HD-DVR is still on, I don't really need the UPS to beep to tell me that the power is off and you are on UPS. Or after a couple of hours to beep to tell me "I'm dieing here".

Again many thanks!!
ed


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

oldbamaguy said:


> Many Thanks Mobandit. Seeing the picture reminded me of a BigBadBen at Tek-Tips. He has been helping me with the mount eSATA problem.
> The boxes my UPSes came in are somewhere up in the attic and it is real hot up there. I am hoping that there is a cable for USB to RJ45 that comes with the UPS. The documentations says USB cable so I guess that is the one I need. That cable would only plug into one of the UPS connectors. The APC site has many options for downloading the "PowerChute Personal Edition Software" , one for MAC, XP, Vista etc. That kinda makes me think that I am not the only person who doesn't want to be woke up at 3 am by the beeping of a UPS telling him that "Everything is Okay". Quite frankly when the power fails and the light on my HD-DVR is still on, I don't really need the UPS to beep to tell me that the power is off and you are on UPS. Or after a couple of hours to beep to tell me "I'm dieing here".
> 
> Again many thanks!!
> ed


the software is there becasue it is used to auto shutdown a pc or a mac incase of power loss and the battery is reaching it's limit. In some configurations a 900 will only have 15-20 minutes of runtime when it goes to battery, using the software you can set a predetermined time for the machine to be on battery that the UPS will initiate a automatic shutdown of the computer. The removal of the beep is just a minor feature in the software

Believe if you get the units that are designed for a home tv hookup instead of one that is designed for a PC/MAC environment the beep is not present or it is configurable via the frontpanel


----------



## smassey22180 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I have that same model UPS. The software would not disable the beeping for me. I took the UPS apart and pried the little speaker off the printed circuit board. It is a small round black cylinder about 10 mm across. It will pop right off the printed circuit board with a little pressure. An alternative method is to put a piece of tape over the little hole in the speaker. That will cut 80% of the noise.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> First:
> 
> If the UPS systems are not reporting an issue, they shouldn't be beeping.
> It is possible, that full power drain identified that the batteries are dying in them.
> ...


All my APCs beep as soon as the power goes out, and they keep on beeping. My Tripplite does the same thing. And as soon as they start beeping, I shut them off. I already know the power is off, unless you have a program recording that you absolutely have to have (such as a Yankees game) I see no reason to put the UPS devices under any strain. They've already done what you need, they've given you time to shut down your valuable electronics properly. Unless it's absolutely necessary, I think UPS devices should be shut down as soon as possible. Those batteries are not gonna last if you keep draining them.

Rich


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

oldbamaguy said:


> I am hoping that there is a cable for USB to RJ45 that comes with the UPS. The documentations says USB cable so I guess that is the one I need.


All of mine came with the software and cable. Before usb cables they gave 9pin serial cables.
I have not used the Powerchute software on all of them, but I think it is not always possible to set the beeps.
I do know where you coming from. It can be quite maddening in here with 12+ backups beeping at there own pace when the power goes out.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> All of mine came with the software and cable. Before usb cables they gave 9pin serial cables.
> I have not used the Powerchute software on all of them, but I think it is not always possible to set the beeps.
> I do know where you coming from. It can be quite maddening in here with 12+ backups beeping at there own pace when the power goes out.


Add to that beeping two terriers barking at the beeping. I can't get them shut off fast enough.

Rich


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for the various "flavors" of input. I do like the tape over the speaker idea. I had never considered turning off the UPS with the power off.
I am now somewhat undecided if I should turn off or not. I'm thinking that the REAL idea of having a small UPS is to avoid the HD-DVR reboot on a power "flicker". I'll have to make them more accessable if I wanted to turn them off. It is interesting at this point that no one has successfully used the "PowerChute Personal Edition software" to turn off the audible alarm though several here have wanted to do away with the audible alarm.
I have really only had one extended power outage (to UPS failure) in a year so I only have a limited sample of cases to evaluate. Everything has worked "as advertised" on shorter power failures. I'd say that on a power failure less than two hours, I am "covered". 
My present thought is to try turning off the audible alarm with the "PowerChute Personal Edition software" just so I can say that I have. I can get a "graceful power down" for a eSATA in the process for the mount in Linux. Another of my "off-the-wall" projects.
Again Many Thanks for the inputs!!
ed


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

During an extended outage I leave the ones running my dvrs and telephone on because they do not draw enough to kill them. The ones running my audio/video/computer equipment I turn off as to not run the batteries down to nothing and to eliminate some of the beeping. 
If you set the audible to off and then turn the ups off. It will reset the defaults.


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

I sure hope you don't mean turn the audible alarms back on as a part of reset the defaults! I like your selective turn offs! Until today, I would have never considered turning off the UPSes. All I have on each is the one HD-DVR and one eSATA. The APC ES 550g's batteries last about two hours. If I need to replace the battery, okay, I figure that is a cost of doing business.
I have lots of "new stuff" to consider now.
Many Many Thanks!!
ed


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

APC does make a more exspensive model that will allow you to silence the beeps, I don't remember which one they are.
You can go the route I'm taking now. We're having a 17 KW generator installed this week. They just dropped a 500 gal propane tank in today. If all goes well by this time next week the most I should hear the beeping for is 30 seconds.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

rich584 said:


> All my APCs beep as soon as the power goes out, and they keep on beeping. My Tripplite does the same thing. And as soon as they start beeping, I shut them off. I already know the power is off, unless you have a program recording that you absolutely have to have (such as a Yankees game) I see no reason to put the UPS devices under any strain. They've already done what you need, they've given you time to shut down your valuable electronics properly. Unless it's absolutely necessary, I think UPS devices should be shut down as soon as possible. Those batteries are not gonna last if you keep draining them.
> 
> Rich


ditto above, (except for yankees) if power out for more than a few minutes and not recording, shut it down.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

tgater said:


> ...We're having a 17 KW generator installed this week. They just dropped a 500 gal propane tank in today. If all goes well by this time next week the most I should hear the beeping for...30 seconds.


I can see where a whole-house gen would be particularly beneficial on Mars. Good luck on your install. If I may ask, approximately where on Mars are you, and what are the propane tank 'setback' requirements in your jurisdiction?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine was "Beeping" and I finally called APC and they said to Hit the Reset Button and I didn't think it would work but it did and now mine is not Beeping any more.

I thought I had a Low Battery Condition but it just needed a Reset!!!


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Many thanks RitchieRich!! That was indeed good information.
Unfortunately I didn't know that I was going to have to access the UPS from time to time. As far as I was concerned, it should work until there is a malfunction or the battery needs replacement, neither of which should occur frequently (maybe not once a year). And I can sure do without any beeps!!
Well after chatting with APC (they were very helpful, the guy had the user name guru) I got the idea that you can not turnoff the beeps unless it is a battery backup. Gee what is that? I thought a UPS WAS a battery backup.
Shows what I know I guess.
I finally got the correct cable and I finally downloaded the software, I had downloaded earlier before I got the cable and apparently that attempt to download the software was unsuccessful since no device was attached.
Anyhow, I finally got the software to work, you have to register an item before you can execute the software it seems and it has to be connected prior to the download. Then after you register the item you are "trapped" in the registration process. It was a snap to turn off the alarms or so it seemed once I got to the program. I had an electric fan plugged into the UPS and unplugged the UPS. The fan kept running and no beeps!!!! I did get messages on my computer that the USP was running on batteries since the UPS was still connect to the PC. That was just a short one time test.
Many Many more tests to follow.
I will advise you of the results.
TYVM!!
ed


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

It never occurred to me that you could turn off those damn beeps!

Thank you all!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Nick said:


> I can see where a whole-house gen would be particularly beneficial on Mars. Good luck on your install. If I may ask, approximately where on Mars are you, and what are the propane tank 'setback' requirements in your jurisdiction?


Installed one right after a extended power loss that caused us to lose 3 chest freezers of beef and pork just after we paid for it and it was delievered.

whole house powered by natural gas was a wise investment 10 years ago, it has paid for itself many times over


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> the software is there becasue it is used to auto shutdown a pc or a mac incase of power loss and the battery is reaching it's limit. In some configurations a 900 will only have 15-20 minutes of runtime when it goes to battery, using the software you can set a predetermined time for the machine to be on battery that the UPS will initiate a automatic shutdown of the computer. The removal of the beep is just a minor feature in the software
> 
> Believe if you get the units that are designed for a home tv hookup instead of one that is designed for a PC/MAC environment the beep is not present or it is configurable via the frontpanel


That is correct, the APC home theater units (available at Sam's Club for around $110) can disable beep from the front panel. I have 4 of them and they are all configured that way. The front panel LED display also shows input voltage, input frequency, charge state (run time), and actual power being consumed in watts. Very nice units, to be sure.

A couple of my other (older) APC units can turn the sound off, and several of the even older units cannot turn the beep off, no matter what, and for those you have to learn to tolerate it, go take them off line, or disconnect the speaker internally.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

smassey22180 said:


> An alternative method is to put a piece of tape over the little hole in the speaker. That will cut 80% of the noise.


This is exactly what I did for a UPS that didn't come with software (or I was too lazy to install it). A little electrical tape over the speaker and it is SOOOO much better. It still beeps, but doesn't annoy...


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

The folks at APC chat are there pretty quick and will take the time with you.
By the way where do I put the tape?? I had one beeping in my lap and I couldn't figure out where the sound was coming from.


----------



## smassey22180 (Mar 31, 2007)

oldbamaguy said:


> The folks at APC chat are there pretty quick and will take the time with you.
> By the way where do I put the tape?? I had one beeping in my lap and I couldn't figure out where the sound was coming from.


You need to take the cover off. The speaker is soldered to the printed circuit board.

http://www.thepatri0t.net/2008/12/1...aker-to-get-rid-of-the-annoying-beep-forever/


----------



## oldbamaguy (Jun 1, 2009)

Removing the cover seems a bit drastic to me. I was beginning to think that was the way because I did see where someone pried the speaker off the circuit board.
Anyhow the PCPES software is available from the APC website - www.apc.com.
I was using the chat line at APC and they INSISTED that I download their latest version from a link provided - for Vista it was V 2.2. 
V 2.1 came on the CD with the equipment which I wanted to use, but was persuaded otherwise.
Needless to say the ftp link provided version of V 2.2 for Vista WOULD NOT WORK!! After about a day and a half, the folks at chat were stumped until I suggested that I try V 2.1 on the CD WHICH NATURALLY WORKED!! I am guessing the ftped version would work for them, but not for an "ordinary user", probably permissions.
You have to have the cable connected for it to work. The cable goes from USB to the RJ45 connector on the side of the unit (mine is an APC ES 550g).
Once installed, which doesn't take much time, you execute the program. Click on "notification" on the left, then on the right you can see options enable alarms, disable alarms, etc. Select you choice, click on apply and IT WORKED!! (or not worked if you mean NO ALARMS).
It took two days to "break the code", one day at least due to the agent's insistance that I use the "latest version".
I tested it on several units turning on, then off the alarms. It workes as requested!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wingrider01 said:


> Installed one right after a extended power loss that caused us to lose 3 chest freezers of beef and pork just after we paid for it and it was delievered.
> 
> whole house powered by natural gas was a wise investment 10 years ago, it has paid for itself many times over


Years ago, an oil delivery company in our town had a sign on it's roof that they rented to a natural gas company. It said, "Go modern, go gas!". The day after it was put up, it said, "Go modern, go gas, go BOOM!" We suspected the oil company changed the sign. :lol:

That's a true story, by the way.

Rich


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

rich584 said:


> Years ago, an oil delivery company in our town had a sign on it's roof that they rented to a natural gas company. It said, "Go modern, go gas!". The day after it was put up, it said, "Go modern, go gas, go BOOM!" We suspected the oil company changed the sign. :lol:
> 
> That's a true story, by the way.
> 
> Rich


If you say so


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

oldbamaguy said:


> Gee what is that? I thought a UPS WAS a battery backup.
> Shows what I know I guess.


He most likely meant an APC "Back-Ups", which is one line of APC UPS units.


----------



## HiDefGator (Nov 20, 2005)

I use to pry the speakers off all of mine. Pliers and a gentle twist. Worked every time. The new ones are just too easy to hook up to a computer and disable the speaker that way though.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HiDefGator said:


> I use to pry the speakers off all of mine. Pliers and a gentle twist. Worked every time. The new ones are just too easy to hook up to a computer and disable the speaker that way though.


A hammer works for that too....but your results might just be different.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

I've used the supplied PowerChute or PowerPanel software to turn off the beeps on all my APC and CyberPower UPS's here. The beeping when AC is lost doesn't bother me (save for the one in the bedroom), but drives my greyhound nuts.


----------

